# New Puppy Pictures



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

They are almost 5 weeks old.. 3 of them have wavy fur and one has smooth short hair... I love the little girl , she just kept licking my face. 

My sister is going to have the hardest time letting go of them... She has names for all of them and now says she wants them to go in pairs lol! They are all so so cute....

Hilary non of them including the mother have any black on their tongues... I thought for sure they would..

Andi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

OMG! Cuteness overload .. call 911!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Adorable!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

ECHO! ECHO!

Cutest personified!


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

They're pretty cute?

What kind of dogs are they?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Andi, they are just adorable. I know your sister really hates to see them leave.

I didn't know a good place to post this but since Andi's thread is about these great little puppies thought I'd share a dog story from today.

Our 16 year old great-nephew is in the hospital recovering from surgery on his back. We visited him today and he is doing great. While we were there a nurse came to the door and asked if he would like a visit from a dog and of course he said yes. Well, lover of dogs that I am, they didn't get in there fast enough so I went "looking" him. He was coming down the hall, all 125 lbs. of gorgeous white fur and a smile on his face. He is a Great Pyrenees and just about the sweetest thing you ever saw. He went up to our nephew's bed, laid his head on his arm and of course all of us in the room had to pet him.

The owner takes him each Wedneseday to the pediatrics ward and he is a big hit with patients and staff alike. Aren't people like the owner just great.

Our nephew was also visited by a local minor league baseball mascot and some of the players and had his picture taken. It is truly wonderful that kind people will take the time to help these children recover.

Sorry about "talking" so long but I was so impressed.


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

They're some cute Andi.
I think the mother is some kind of Sheltie Spanal Mix. As for the pups that little male has a wide chest and thick legs so maybe a pitbull or boxer. The second picture (guessing to be the female) seems to be a brindle, so once again maybe boxer.
They've come a long way thanks to you and your sister. I sure they wouldn't have made it without your kindness.
It's always a bitter sweet moment to see an animal you help raise leave you. But the stories you get back from the new owners makes it all worth it.
IE: At work we had an 11 month old Golden Retever come in, owner surrender. Yoyo was his name. He was kept in a kennel all day long and when the owers and their childern got home to let him our he'd be so full of energy he'd hurt the childern. The wife brought him to us asking us to "fix" him then they'd be back for him. We told them that we would give them advice to help him but they weren't will to do it, so they gave him up. After about 1 1/2 months we found a nice home for him, it had childern for him to play with and loving owners. One day one of the childern spooked him from behind and he wiped around and nipped her. They brought him back to us. Then after an other month or so we found a new home for him, no childern. He goes on walks on the beach every day and swims, and is even better around childern then he has ever been his new owner tells us: "The best dog I've ever had" she said. 
It these stories that keep us at the shelter going. I'm sure this pups will make it into loving arms for life.
Hilary Dawn


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

OMG, they are just too cute. Would love to hug them and kiss them and cuddle lots.

Maggie, what a heartwarming story.
Last semester I had clinicals in a nursing home and they had once a week pet day, where some owners brought their pets to the hospital. I thought that was so wonderful.
Hope you great nephew recovers very soon.

Great story, Hilary. I just wish more pets would have this good fortune.


Reti


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

OMG Andi, 

Those faces! There is something about a K-9's eyes. It will not be hard to find a home for those pups. I still think of what might of happened to them if you hadn't found the little mother.

Maggie,

That is a wonderful story! I hope your great-nephew has a smooth recovery.

Feather


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

Maggie,

I hope your nephew has a full speedy recovery.. 

My sister's good friends 25 year old son was celebrating his promotion a couple of months ago at a local pub and dropped to the ground, his heart just quit working... his friends who were with him are police officers and administered cpr for 7 minutes until the ambulance arrived. He was in a coma for a month and was diagnosed with no brain activity and no chance of gaining it back.. well he proved them wrong and woke up and has spoken and is on his way to hopefully a full recovery.. My sister just mentioned to me that she wanted to bring a couple of the puppies to visit him.. I don't think puppies would be allowed, I think they have to be certified and go through a class first.. Maybe she could ask the hospital if they have a pet therapy dog available...

I believe that animals are healers and stress busters... 

How wonderful that they had a Grt. Pyrenees visiting patients.. They are gentle giants..

Andi


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh Andi, I held my breath until you got to the part about the young man coming out of the coma. I hope and pray he will do well. Your sister could certainly ask at the hospital about taking one of the puppies. I think it would probably help him tremendously.

In the hospital elevators they have signs asking doctors, staff and visitors to wash their hands before and after leaving a patient's room to prevent the spread of germs. It was so funny, after reading that, to see this dog licking our nephew! But, those are the good germs.


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Hilary*

I'm so glad the Golden Retr found a good home... I had one for 15 yrs "Cider" . He was the perfect gentlemen.. He loved everything from bugs to birds always wanting to kiss them.. I still think of him daily and it will be two years this coming Feb 1st when we had to say goodbye... We still have our husky "Zorra" who we rescued from a shelter on her last day, she is now 14. She had a few issues when we brought her home but Cider made her mind her manners, and he did a great job teaching her right from wrong... K-9's are amazing animals and I can't imagine how someone can just throw them away as if they were nothing... 

Working at a shelter must be very hard, and sad at times... But then there are the great stories such as the Golden Retr finally finding the right humans/home... I think it's wonderful what you do.. thank you..

Andi


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

andinla said:


> I'm so glad the Golden Retr found a good home... I had one for 15 yrs "Cider" . He was the perfect gentlemen.. He loved everything from bugs to birds always wanting to kiss them.. I still think of him daily and it will be two years this coming Feb 1st when we had to say goodbye... We still have our husky "Zorra" who we rescued from a shelter on her last day, she is now 14. She had a few issues when we brought her home but Cider made her mind her manners, and he did a great job teaching her right from wrong... K-9's are amazing animals and I can't imagine how someone can just throw them away as if they were nothing...
> 
> Working at a shelter must be very hard, and sad at times... But then there are the great stories such as the Golden Retr finally finding the right humans/home... I think it's wonderful what you do.. thank you..
> 
> Andi


Thank you to all for sharing the great stories. Andi, I lost my Golden a year ago too, she was fourteen and also loved every animal great and small. Meg always "nursed" orphaned critters, whether they were kittens, puppies, squirrels, or anything else, and washed them and cared for them. She often had a pigeon sitting on her back or head and had the most patience I've ever seen. She used to go to my Grandma's care home with us and cheer up a lot of folks in there, and she loved it of course since it meant more attention. Some animals are just truly the best friends you can have.


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

very,very cute....please have mom spayed a.s.a.p.......


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*What It's Like To*

Visit the puppies...When you walk into my sisters home you are greeted at the porch by all the cats that she has trapped , fixed and helped in the past few years... As you enter the front room you are greeted by "Biff" the butt wagging pitbull who barks like scooby doo, then Mama dog'Hazel" wedges her way through the barrier between the den, and the dinning room to us, along with "JoJo" the Chi who is in charge of everyone.. We then step over the barrier to visit the puppies who are on these big fluff doggie beds and looking so cozy.. JoJo (auntie) stays in between the puppies making sure that they are all ok, licking , kissing , breaking up wrestling matches.. While Mama dog lays across the room letting JoJo do her job.. The back ground noise is Biff the pit feeling left out and crying... so over the barrier to hang with Biff I go, as we both sit on his couch and I tell him how special he is , In flys Ms. JoJo saying here I am , jumps smack in between Biff and I, I told her she has a lot of guts, Biff can take one bite of you and that will be the end of you.. she rolls on her back and bats her eyes at me... Biff then looks up at me with a look on his face and saying~she is a nut~. 

It is very fun just watching them all especially JoJo what a great little Auntie she is...

Andi


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

It sounds so much like heaven!

Feather


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*One Puppy Found A*

Home..

He Will Be Living His Life With My Family.. My Sons Fell In Love With "Tank"...I Will Post Pictures Soon....Have To Change His Name, Any Suggestions? 

Andi


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

andinla said:


> Home..
> 
> He Will Be Living His Life With My Family.. My Sons Fell In Love With "Tank"...I Will Post Pictures Soon....Have To Change His Name, Any Suggestions?
> 
> Andi


And I'll bet Andi did too!.

About the name, personally I wouldwait awhile and you'll come up with the perfect name for him.


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*His name will be*

Jovie, It was my fathers nick name in high school I thought it sounds good for a dog name.. Andi


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Andi, that's a great name. Kiss Jovie for me, will ya?


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Andi,

Jovie is a perfect name for your pup. You sure found a good home for that pup.

Feather


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*3 Of The Puppies*

Went to homes today..It turns out that the 3 that are at their new homes all live on the same street.. My street Mariposa Ave..

I have one, and live all the way west near the ocean The other 2 live on east Mariposa 1 mile from my house and they both live across the street from each other.. 

The fourth pup my brother law will not give up so I guess my sister will have another child to look after (yeah) 

Andi


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What a great "ending" for homes!!

And now, comes the FUN beginnings... 

Congrats on Jovie, Andi...


----------

